# Pooper trooper



## alfieboy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi all,

We've had our Vizsla pup Luca now for 3 weeks he's 10 weeks old so very young. He's proper lovely and affectionate and loves to snuggle up with us on the sofa, burying his head in to you as close as he can . Then lounging right back and snoring for England when he knows your stuck there!

The problem starts when we have to put him in his crate. He's got seperation anxiety kind of bad I think. We've been putting him in there during the day for 20-30mins at a time and going about stuff, walking in and out and ignoring his yelping.

We're doing this to get him used to being in it so as to not relate the crate to us just going out and leaving him. Sometimes he's okay but other times we can be gone just 5 or 10 minutes (still pottering about the house and he can hear us) and when we come back in he's dropped a poop in there.

He seems to be doing it to order, as before he's put in the crate he goes outside for the toilet. I left him the other day with the door a jar and spied on him for a few minutes before he readied himself to curl one out!

I told him off, thinking that now I'd caught him in the act he'd start to realise this ain't on! But no, he's still at it.

He's doing it around 3 to 4 times a day now. With the other day around 9 to 12 poops being his record ???

What can I do? I know he's only little but my mates got his brother and he hasn't had any of this lark.

He's quite good at night though sleeping from 11ish through to 7.30 ish so I know he can hold it in if he wants!

Anyways any help would be VERY  much appreiciated.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

I am not sure about the pooping, but it does seem he is doing it to get your attention. Do you ever give him a treat for going into his crate? Make it a positive thing. It may be because he can hear you guys in the house too. Pacer loves his crate and can stay in it for up to 9 hrs, but that is only if we are not around (or if we are sleeping). The second he hears us, the whining, yelping, howling, etc. begins. Maybe try putting him in a room with the radio on and a blanket over top of the crate. Leave him there for 20 minutes and then if he has been good, come back give him a treat and let him out. Maybe he will start to associate the not pooping the crate with getting a treat. 

I am not sure if this will work but I am just trying to give you some ideas of at least something to try. I know it can be extremely frustrating. We lucked out and Pacer does great with his crate.


----------



## alfieboy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for the reply.

Yeah he has treats in his cage. He's got toys in there and a comfy bed and sheepskin rug in half of it, then newspaper in the other half. It all nice and warm in there and covered. The radio's on during the day too.

He's great at night, sleeping right through. It's just when we have to stick him in during the day if we go out or when we're putting our toddler to bed.

I agree, I think it's an attention thing. Is it because he gets too much attention when he's out of the crate!?! We are a bit soft with him with cuddles and sleeping on the sofa and stuff. :


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

You just answered your own question, when crate training your pup the crate should only be large enough to turn around and lie down. If you decrease to amount of space in his crate I bet this behavior will stop, as dogs do not like to soil their sleeping area.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

As Dixie stated. A very confind space is needed.  Don't crate him until he goes outside and does his stuff. Also don't feed or give him water 2 hours before crateing him. Then crate him for an hour and next time a bit longer and so on. The crate should be left open during the day with treats inside for him to find. When in his crate, Ignore him, Ignore him, and Yes, Ignore him. ;D It is a proccess.


----------



## alfieboy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the replies.

Since writing though he hasn't pooped in his cage once, or anywhere in the house!

I know they're clever but I didn't know they could read!

I'll refer him to here though if he has a relapse!

Thanks again.


----------

